# Erfahung mit effektivem Worldmanagement ?



## HaBaLeS (30. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Tutorials oder Artikeln zum wie sich eine (Spiel)Welt  am besten managen lässt.
Mein Ziel ist es ein Backend zu designen, mit dem man ein RPG/Bowsergame/Adventure/(???) über Editoren erstellen (wohle eher beschreiben) kann. Ob und wann die Implementierung stattfundet ist nicht sicher, es geht mir eher um den theoretischen ansatz eine solche Engine zu meistern.

Grundlegende Entscheidungen habe ich schon getroffen:

Es gibt ein World Objekt (Spielwelt), diese besteht aus vielen "Locations". Diese Location sind logisch zusammengefasste einheiten z.B. eine Stadt, ein Dunguen. Diese Locations haben wiederum Scenen. Eine Szene hat eine grafische Räpresentation (das Level/BrowserGame Screen oder was auch immer). Innherhalb einer Szene können Trigger hinterlegt werden, die entweder ausgelöst werden wenn der Benutzer eine Aktion ausführt (Tür öffen, Monster töten) oder von der Welt ein Trigger kommt (24:00 die Geisterhorde bricht los).

Zusätzlich gibt es noch ein Dialogsystem. Dialoge können ebefalls Scripte anstoßen.
Diese Dialoge hängen an NPC´s die wiederum an Szenen gebunden sind. 

Um diese Welt interaktiv zu halten müssen unmengen an Status gehalten, verwaltet und abgefragt werden.

Das ich das alles nicht hardcoden möchte versteht sich von alleine, also wird das ganze über Editoren/Excel/Groovy... editierbar sein. Wenn es um die Umsetzung der Editoren geht muss man sicherlich den generischen Ansatz verlasseun und sich ein genre aussuchen. Ein ShooterRpg brauch andere Editoren als ein Browsergame. (Die Editoren sind mir momentan nicht wichtig!)

Klingt auf den ersten Blick garnicht sooo komplex, aber wenn man sich ein paar Gedanken darüber macht raucht der Kopf ???:L

So da Ihr nun ungefähr wisst, was ich vorhabe, meine Frage:
Habt ihr gute Tutorials, Bücher, sonstige Quellen die sich mit dem Thema Worldmanagement beschäftigen?
Googel, GameDev, java-gaming, und die anderen Üblichen verdächtigen wollen mir immer nur verraten, wie ich eine 3D Engine schreibe (was NICHT mein Ziel ist!). :### 



Vielen Dank im Vorraus
 Falko


----------



## Gast (7. Jan 2008)

ähm, du willst wirklich selbst eine 3D- Engine schreiben? 

Einfacher wäre es, eine vorhandene Engine zu nutzen, z.B. die JMonkeyEngine oder so. Es gibt auch welche, die deinen Skript- Ansatz unterstützen. Google mal nach "Game Engine". 

Nur, ähm, wie genau willst du das mit Excel skripten? Excel ist ein Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm von Microsoft, die eingebaute Skriptsprache maximal geeignet um innerhalb einer Tabelle Berechnungen anzustellen. Wie willst du damit ein Game coden?


----------



## HaBaLeS (7. Jan 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm, du willst wirklich selbst eine 3D- Engine schreiben?


Nein ich will keine 3D Engine schreiben. Eine 3D Renderengine habe ich schon geschrieben. Es geht ums Wordmanagement NICHT um die grafische Darstellung, das is zwar aufwändig aber vergleichsweise simpel zu implementieren!



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfacher wäre es, eine vorhandene Engine zu nutzen, z.B. die JMonkeyEngine oder so. Es gibt auch welche, die deinen Skript- Ansatz unterstützen. Google mal nach "Game Engine".


Super Idee, warum sollte ich eine vorhandene nehmen, wenn ich selbst etwas schreiben will? (Zum Ideen klauen ist es vielleicht garkeine soooo schlechte Idee das ich mir JMonkey mal anschaue)



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur, ähm, wie genau willst du das mit Excel skripten? Excel ist ein Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm von Microsoft, die eingebaute Skriptsprache maximal geeignet um innerhalb einer Tabelle Berechnungen anzustellen. Wie willst du damit ein Game coden?


Vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Beispielsweise Dialogzeilen mit Ihren essenziellen Feldern(Text, Precondition, Result, Options, etc...) haben eine Struktur, die man sehr einfach in einem TabellenCalculationsProgramm erstellen kann. Ob ich das CSV jetzt mit Hand schreibe oder einen Editor benutze spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.

--------------------------Soviel zu meinen Vorredner----------------------------------------

Ich war auch nicht untätig bis jetzt und habe einige äußerst interessante Literatur zum Thema Scripten in GameEngines gefunden. 
_Game Scripting Mastery (Premier Press Game Development)_ kann ich definitiv jedem empfehlen, der sich eingehender mit Scripting beschäftigen möchte. Zum thema Worldmanagement habe ich leider das NonPlusUltra noch nicht gefunden.

Würde mich über weitere (vielleicht hilfreicherer) Kommentaren/Anregungen freuen.



Grüße
  Falko


----------

